# Purina is selling poisonous dog treats



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My little yorkie Zoey is very sick with CRF. My vet thinks jerky treats may be to blame :uhoh: Prior to diagnoisis she loved to eat Waggin Train Yam Good treats. I have not given to her since though.

These treats are made by the Purina company. If they are the cause of Zoey's illness there will be hell to pay. I will boycott Purina and strongly recommend everyone else do as well if this is true.

Vitals - 3 big brands may be tied to chicken jerky illness in dogs, FDA records show

Canyon Creek Ranch Brand | Waggin' Train Dog Treats

Consumer complaints about Waggin Train Treats


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. I've posted so many times links to FDA info re: pet food. The whole pet food market is so scary imo. I would urge everyone to keep the FDA link handy. Also, Susan Thixton is on a real crusade for better pet food quality and her site regularly has FDA updates. TruthaboutPetFood.com The sad fact is that the FDA cannot mandate a pet food recall, but can only urge companies to do recalls. There are very few companies I would trust anymore. I would urge all to research any food they are considering and it's recall history, where it is manufactured, and where the ingredients are sourced from.

Please keep us posted about Zoey.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*It is my fault*

I feel horrible. I am to blame for my baby being so sick. I was told I was overreacting when I originally asked about the treats a year ago. I should have gone with my gut then. If I had my Zoey would not be sick now. 

I am such a horrible mommy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up. You will never know for sure. But make sure you or your vet reports the illness and the tie to the product to the right people. There is growing evidence of a connection and the people keeping track need to hear about every suspected case. I'm really sorry youre going thru all this but you shouldn't be too hard on yourself. You're taking great care of Zoey and it sounds like she's living a pleasure-filled life.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Both my vet and I have now opened complaints/cases on Zoey's behalf with the FDA, Waggin Train, and Purina. 

I am really thinking of switching Buddy and Zoey off the Purina Products but what to change too. Especially with Zoey needing speciality food. Companies don't have to say where their ingredients come from.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Zoey does what Zoey wants. Always has and always will.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> I feel horrible. I am to blame for my baby being so sick. I was told I was overreacting when I originally asked about the treats a year ago. I should have gone with my gut then. If I had my Zoey would not be sick now.
> 
> I am such a horrible mommy


NO YOU ARE NOT! You didn't know..... if this is indeed food related, it's the negligence of greedy companies. Please don't beat yourself up..... Zoey wouldn't want it. She knows you love her and, if anything, put that energy into spending time with her and learning more about the pet food situation and sharing that knowledge so that others don't have a similar heartache.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> NO YOU ARE NOT! You didn't know..... if this is indeed food related, it's the negligence of greedy companies. Please don't beat yourself up..... Zoey wouldn't want it. She knows you love her and, if anything, put that energy into spending time with her and learning more about the pet food situation and sharing that knowledge so that others don't have a similar heartache.


That is what I am trying to do. I am obsessing I know but I can't help it. This is yet another reason why I can't be responsible for a child. Zoey is sleeping on top of me after going for a walk/stroller ride with Buddy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I read somewhere that any chicken jerky treats - regardless of brand name - come from China. 

This scares the heck out of me because I used to give those to my dogs as special treats (Christmas, etc). Never again.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

No place On Waggin trains label does it say Purina but it is a Purina product. It is there hidden child.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We buy chicken jerky made by Dog Gone Jerky made in Knoxville at a human processing plant. Haven't had any problems.

Dog Gone Jerky - Welcome

I hope Zoey has a speedy recovery.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

dborgers said:


> We buy chicken jerky made by Dog Gone Jerky made in Knoxville at a human processing plant. Haven't had any problems.
> 
> Dog Gone Jerky - Welcome
> 
> I hope Zoey has a speedy recovery.


Thanks for the info. I am looking into buying a dehydrator and making my own. I wonder where they get the meat- I will need to call them to find out. Just found out made in USA does not mean the ingredients come from the USA. Grrr

I hope and pray she recovers but if it is truly chronic renal failure she won't. The goal is to make everyday happy for her. I want quality of life for her not necessarily quantity at this point.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think you can also use your oven set very low to make it. (my brother made beef jerky in the oven years ago, so I know it can be done somehow)


----------



## LovingBella (Oct 31, 2011)

I make dehydrated sweet potato treats in the oven. I set it at 150 degrees and spread them out so they get plenty of air for about 6-8 hours. My dad uses a dehydrator (he has a yellow lab) and that works great too. It is really nice to know where your meat (or sweet potatos) come from so you can control the quality.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a feeling I will end up homemaking for all the dogs. It will be hard to find 100% American I think- All ingredients from the US, processed, manufactured, packaged, etc. In the US.

The cats will be harder I think. They are eating Blue Buffalo. They are almost 12 and 14. I don't think it will be worth it for them. If it ain't broke for them way try to fix it?

1 step at a time I guess. Make life the best possible for Zoey and then work on improving for the others.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

First, I am so sorry you are going through this but don't blame yourself. Sending good thoughts and prayers that your little yorkie will be okay.

Second, Kate, Colorado Naturals are made in the US from all US products. It's what I give my guys.



Megora said:


> I think I read somewhere that any chicken jerky treats - regardless of brand name - come from China.
> 
> This scares the heck out of me because I used to give those to my dogs as special treats (Christmas, etc). Never again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mika*

Mika

Praying for Zoe and you. 
You are the BEST MOMMY!!! 
You had no way of knowing!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I just hope we make it though this.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Thank you so much for sharing. I have given Maya the Canyon Creek Ranch Duck wrapped chews on occasion, and still have some, which I'll be promptly tossing in the trash.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Where are they made at? I DO NOT BUY FROM CHINA, ANY FOOD AT ALL. I HOPE YOUR LITTLE ONE GETS OKAY.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike,

Not to give you false hope or anything, but someone poisoned 2 of our dogs years ago and they recovered. 

Wishing all the best for you all. Hang in there. It takes time to recover from something like this.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

MikaTallulah said:


> Both my vet and I have now opened complaints/cases on Zoey's behalf with the FDA, Waggin Train, and Purina.
> 
> I am really thinking of switching Buddy and Zoey off the Purina Products but what to change too. Especially with Zoey needing speciality food. *Companies don't have to say where their ingredients come from.*




You might appreciate this link. It lets you see where all the ingredients come from for Natura brand lines (California Natural, Innova, EVO, Healthwise).
Natura - See Beyond the Bag

I'm so sorry your dog is ill. When your dog is ready for kibble again, you might want to take a look at the California Natural formulas. They have very simple ingredient lists that most dogs do well on. I especially like their "puppy" formulas, which can be fed for any age, because they have a nice balance of 26% protein and 16% fat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

goldensrbest said:


> Where are they made at? I DO NOT BUY FROM CHINA, ANY FOOD AT ALL. I HOPE YOUR LITTLE ONE GETS OKAY.


They are made by Purina under the name Waggin Train. Manufacturernis American but processing place is in China.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mayapaya said:


> Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Thank you so much for sharing. I have given Maya the Canyon Creek Ranch Duck wrapped chews on occasion, and still have some, which I'll be promptly tossing in the trash.


If just one pet is safe because of what happened to Zoey I am thankful.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

dborgers said:


> Mike,
> 
> Not to give you false hope or anything, but someone poisoned 2 of our dogs years ago and they recovered.
> 
> Wishing all the best for you all. Hang in there. It takes time to recover from something like this.


Just got back from a speciality. She says her ultrasound looks like her kidneys are very inflamed and not scarred like you would normally see with CRF. They kidneys could be so inflamed from poisoning but damage will be permanent.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MyBentley said:


> [/B]
> 
> You might appreciate this link. It lets you see where all the ingredients come from for Natura brand lines (California Natural, Innova, EVO, Healthwise).
> Natura - See Beyond the Bag
> ...


I hope and pray I will one day be able to give her kibble again. But I have promised her I will home cook for her the rest of her life is she gets better.


----------

